# Von Barren Berg?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has experience with this breeder or knows any dogs from them and what they are like; or what you think about them in general?

Von Barren Berg
Males/Stud Dogs


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Dawn (littledmc17) has a dog from them, Brady.
I don't think she comes here anymore, but is on the other GSD forum - I would ask her.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I also think they are expecting a litter from Brady shortly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does Brady work in any venues, IE titles?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't think so, but I could be wrong.

I just remember her posting on facebook a while back about it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

bump? Anyone have thoughts on this breeder or can evaluate from what is on the website?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not sure my opinion matters, but it looks like there isn't a huge importance the dogs working or getting titles(the ones she uses for breeding). 
I do see the brag pages show different accomplishments on the progeny.
Maybe if the breeder would elaborate a bit more on _why_ they are breedworthy I'd be more impressed.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Iknow the lines and background of her dogs. I think she is breeding good German Shepherds from what I can see. They are not for top competition sport people, but 99% of the people who own German Shepherds are not top competition people anyway. Would her dogs do well in family, herding, obedience, and club level Sch....I see nothing there that gives me any red lights. Appears to be good sound breeding from primarily DDR stock.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

They have nice looking dogs, but I didn't find anything about health screening prior to breeding. I could have missed it though. I will add this kennel to my list to visit in the spring time.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

They appear to breed not only long coats but dogs that haven't had their hips and/or elbows OFA'd. (I wasn't able to find a lot of the dogs on the OFA database.)


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I saw on their site for some of the dogs that they were prelimmed....if the prelimm is good and available for inspection then this is not concern. Reading hip x-rays isn't some kind of mystical art. More important is looking at overall history of hips then actual dogs involved unless the dogs are moderately dyplastic or worse. Call them and ask about the hips of the dogs you are interested in.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Many folks can't read x-rays well enough to know if they are good or mildly bad. If it were that easy, why even have OFA/ "A" stamp ect... in the first place? If someone is going to be breeding dogs and is going to x-ray them, why not just send them in and get an "official" opinion? That way folks and something to go on other than just the owners opinion of if they are "good" or not.

How are you going to know the "overall history of the hips" if they don't bother to get them evaluated?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of any other good breeders whose dogs have similar lines/looks to Barren Berg's dogs?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I checked their website. Lines or looks?? Which lines and which looks?? Are you looking for long coat or short coat? Bi-color or sable? If you just want DDR lines, there are several breeders who breed DDR. I saw some Czech lines in there too. I am not very good with bloodlines, but some I can recognize. 

Look at this kennel:
Breeders of East German Shepherd Dogs & Cairn Terrier Puppies for Sale - Hena-C Kennels, New Hampshire - Pam Lake, Owner


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not looking to get a dog for a while yet, probably a few years so I am just looking into breeders right now... I'm planning to get a long-coat though. Probably DDR lines or a mix (East/West.)

I was also look at this breeder who is mention on Barren Berg's site:
http://www.nordostenkennel.com/

I liked these dogs from them:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/404184.html


Tank Von Barren Berg - German shepherd dog

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/542245.html

Ben Von Barren Berg - German shepherd dog









For 'looks' I really like this dog's appearance.


And this one:
http://www.nordostenkennel.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/BradyNov2009008xsm.jpg


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I personally think the dogs look heavy, not just the bone structure but overweight. I know the DDR is bigboned, wonder if they are prone to weight gain moreso than other working lines.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have the same impression as Jane. The dogs do look heavy and not very athletic. I do not think this is because they are DDRs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

GSD07 said:


> I have the same impression as Jane. The dogs do look heavy and not very athletic. I do not think this is because they are DDRs.


Maybe they need to see pics of Anton so they can see what a 100% DDR line dog that isn't fat looks like!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would love to see some updated pics of Anton!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't think it's the DDR that makes them look THAT heavy, I know several DDR lined dogs that are very much athletic looking. Much less "heavier looking", these guys seem to be bred more so for their heavy set structure (not just in weight) more so than anything else, that is just my opinion based on the dogs on the website though.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> Maybe they need to see pics of Anton so they can see what a 100% DDR line dog that isn't fat looks like!


Post please!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton doesn't have any extra weight for sure, but he doesn't have any extreme blocky bone structure either. His movements are catlike, so fast and graceful, and he doesn't look like a stereotypical DDR image of a 'dump truck' at all (thankfully).

I don't have any very recent pics other then the snow ones that I have posted not long time ago. Here's another one from November:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love that boy's head!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

> I personally think the dogs look heavy, not just the bone structure but overweight.


Our female looks huge next to our male. She's taller and wider...but she weighs 10lbs. less than he does. (she's 68lbs) So maybe it could just be that they're bigger boned and not overweight? You'd swear Annie was overweight until you put her on the scale.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't mean the body condition so much (harder to see with the long-coats anyway) more the head and the stockiness. I like the big blocky heads, like the one dog whose photo I posted in this thread...


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

You will see the physical condition under any coat  For the stocky bodies and blocky heads that should be a good breeder, I guess. 

I am not fond of seeing DDRs demoted only to those two characteristics, though. They are powerful, agile, outrun and outjump a border collie or a GSP (if based on Anton), never quit whatever task you ask them to do, and have a good amount of aggression and very strong will in them. More and more often, even on this board, I see DDR dogs to be suggested to people who want a calm dog with a big head, and I start wondering what is going on.

This is a little off topic not related to the breeder in question, I hope OP doesn't mind.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GSD07 said:


> They are powerful, agile, outrun and outjump a border collie or a GSP (if based on Anton), never quit whatever task you ask them to do


Well I'd expect all that to be part of the package from a good breeder, that's why I asked if anyone knows of any good breeders with similar looks/lines to the one I posted... Since people mentioned some possible issues with this breeder, I was wondering if anyone knew of any good breeders with similar type of dogs except a "better" breeder (who does hip/elbow cert, titles their dogs and etc...)


----------

